# Green Cheeked Conure Pics



## PhilK (Aug 13, 2010)

Took some photos of Archie out in the trees in our orchard.. enjoy.


----------



## euphorion (Aug 13, 2010)

looks like fun! hes a good looking conure too


----------



## Megzz (Aug 13, 2010)

Wow cool how do you stop him flying away?


----------



## PhilK (Aug 13, 2010)

His wings are clipped


----------



## Megzz (Aug 13, 2010)

So he can just stay out in the garden without a cage and you wont lose him? Thats awesome


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 13, 2010)

very cute phil


----------



## Sarah (Aug 13, 2010)

great pics of Archie, ive got an Archie too a eclectus he is fully flighted as he doesnt go outside unless he is in a cage.


----------



## PhilK (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys. 

Megzz I still need to keep an eye on him as other birds will swoop him etc - he is only allowed out in garden under my supervision.

Sarah I would love to have an eclectus - I will be getting one as my next bird for sure. I have often thought of having Archie flighted but I would feel terrible not being able to take him outside, he really does love it!


----------



## Tikanderoga (Aug 13, 2010)

PhilK said:


> His wings are clipped


 Didn't stop our Sun Conure from bolting. :/



> I would love to have an eclectus


Same - but I discovered that I'm just not a parrot person. 
Parrots require a LOT of attention & time - not always my strong side.


----------



## PhilK (Aug 13, 2010)

Musn't have been clipped properly Tikanderoga.. hope you got him back


----------



## anntay (Aug 13, 2010)

nice pic's i just lost my 2 green cheeks about 1 month ago by my dogs getting in and killing them.


----------



## Tikanderoga (Aug 13, 2010)

PhilK said:


> Musn't have been clipped properly Tikanderoga.. hope you got him back


He's been gone now for about 2 months, don't think he's gonna come back


----------



## Sarah (Aug 13, 2010)

my archie flies all around my house he loves being flighted when he goes out i just make sure the cage his secure .


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 13, 2010)

Lovely pictures, the bird looks amazing! Must be well cared for and I'd imagine he'd love getting out for some freedom... sadly my tiel only gets freedom in the house because he's never been clipped, but he does love being outdoors in his cage! Your conure must love it!


----------



## Asharee133 (Aug 13, 2010)

my green cheeks feathers have grown back, the tard doesn't know how to use them and flaps really fast lol, hes my gorgeous boy  he hates going outside, last time i took him out he got that scared he had a seizure, he hasn't had one since


----------



## PhilK (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys I certainly do love him and like to think he is well looked after and happy! I must admit the decision to clip is one I always juggle around - it makes me sad he can't fly like a bird should but he just loves being in the trees and with us outside.


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Aug 13, 2010)

I think being able to sit out with you in the yard is a good trade off  He's a gorgeous little guy. Did you get him from a private breeder?

Before my Cockatiel passed away, I'd either clip her wings so she could come outside with me, or let her become fully flighted so she could fly around the house. I'd give her seasons on/off so she could build up muscle. I miss her so much sometimes...


----------



## ezekiel86 (Aug 13, 2010)

way to cool ....keep up the photos and good work !


----------



## PhilK (Aug 13, 2010)

CD no I actually got him from a pet shop. I went in there to buy rats or a lightbulb or something, and he had escaped from his display thing.. he ran across the ground and up my jeans leg. The lady at the store said he is always escaping and cruising the shop and getting on customers. I put him on hold, went home and researched like crazy and bought him the next day - I am so happy I did too, I never thought I'd fall for a bird as much as I have!

His cage mate there was extremely shy and would run from your hand.. when I went in the morning the only bird in there was shy and scared and my heart dropped when I thought they had put the wrong bird on hold for me.. until the lady told me they hadn't sold him and he'd be around somewhere. He was in the dog food aisle getting a scratch from a customer!

EDIT: these are the other threads with photos of him
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/animals-5363/green-cheeked-conure-113321/
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/animals-5363/new-photos-green-cheek-conure-121482/


----------



## pythrulz (Aug 14, 2010)

grat looking parot


----------



## Tsubakai (Aug 14, 2010)

How's his behaviour now?


----------



## PhilK (Aug 14, 2010)

Tsubakai said:


> How's his behaviour now?


 He isn't too bad.. I think he is going through puberty and I'm fairly sure he is a boy.

I no longer live with my parents so he doesn't see my dad (his previously most beloved person) as much. He has now taken an extreme liking to my girlfriend.. he is always trying to "feed" her, her hands, her hair, everywhere!

He is an absolute angel with me 90% of the time.. he hates me taking him out of his cage in the early or late times of the day - he will fluff up and lunge at me like you wouldn't believe.. he has taken many a good chunk out of me in these periods. Funny thing is even when he is that wound up my little brother or my girlfriend can reach in and get him out no worries, and once he is past the threshold of his cage door 99% of the time will be fine for me to pick up straight away.. it's very weird.

So apart from that aggression he has now got he is going great... he still screeches "MEEP MEEP" every 10secs if he is being ignored or in a different room to us, which is so annoying sometimes I wanna break his little neck, but that is slowly improving too!


----------



## Sarah (Aug 14, 2010)

my adopted ecky Basil will try and feed my husband he is totally infatuated with him we discourage it though as he will charge and lunge at anyone who comes near my husband and a ecky bite is pretty painful. I think he sees your girlfriend as his mate while he is still young you should try introducing him to as many people as possible so he doesnt develop attachments or become so attached to one person that no one else can handle him .Have you got lots of foraging toys to keep him occupied so he doesnt screech when you are not in the same room.


----------



## WombleHerp (Aug 14, 2010)

Archie is very cute ^_^

I will stick to my little not-so-smart budgies for now though lol.. But I want to get an eclectus parrot, a male (green colouration) my boyfriends neighbour has one and its adorable! I just don't have the money/time/room for a parrot now.


----------



## PhilK (Aug 14, 2010)

Sarah said:


> Have you got lots of foraging toys to keep him occupied so he doesnt screech when you are not in the same room.


 Yep have recently bought foraging toys for him and his screaming behaviour has definitely gotten better since then.


----------



## PhilK (Aug 19, 2010)

Hey all thought I'd post extra photos in here instead of starting another thread. Beautiful sunny day today so Archie sat out in the sun on the mango tree then had a bath.. enjoy!


----------



## guzzo (Aug 19, 2010)

He is a nice little buddy


----------



## Serpentess (Aug 19, 2010)

Awwwww. Those pictures are adorable. 

Makes me miss my cockatiel - back when I moved out of home he stayed and has since passed on. He was clipped too and had free range of the house most of the time. He would come when I called him, was so cute watching him hurry to climb out of his cage and fail-fly to the floor then run over to where I was and look up at me like "You gonna pick me and and give me a scratch now?"

Birds are great when you can bond with them.


----------

